# Death of Taliban leader Mullah Mohammad Omar confirmed by Afghan officials



## cupper (29 Jul 2015)

Interesting development.

*Death of Taliban leader Mullah Mohammad Omar confirmed by Afghan officials*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/afghan-officials-prepare-comment-amid-reports-of-taliban-leader-death/2015/07/29/a60a6396-35d9-11e5-b673-1df005a0fb28_story.html?hpid=z1



> KABUL —Mohammad Omar, the spiritual leader of the Afghan Taliban, died in a hospital in Pakistan more than two years ago, the Afghan president’s office and intelligence agency officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The report — long rumored but never publicly acknowledged by high-level officially — pointed to possible shake-ups within the militant group that could complicate recently opened peace talks.
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jul 2015)

tldr Afghanistan:"Yeah, Mullah Omar died two years ago.  Didn't we tell you?  Our bad."


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Jul 2015)

And yet the turds still march onwards...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jul 2015)

Still an event worthy of a beer, he was an obstacle to any peace deal, we will see what falls out, as the old guard withers and unravels we will see what the new guard looks like. The West has hurt their talent pool, the remaining talent might not have the authority or personality to hold the Taliban together and they may split and go their separate ways. In which case peace deals may happen with various components and slowly allow the government to isolate the hardcore.


----------



## CougarKing (2 Aug 2015)

Should we be surprised? They did the same for Bin Laden. Pakistan is not an ally, but another Islamic extremist, failed state waiting to happen. They trust their fellow Sunnis in the Gulf states/Saudi Kingdom than they do western nations.

Military.com



> *US Long Suspected Pakistan of Sheltering Mullah Omar, Report Says*
> 
> Fox News | Aug 01, 2015
> U.S. intelligence officials suspected Pakistan of sheltering Taliban leader Mullah Mohammad Omar, one of the world's most wanted men, for years before his death, according to a published report.
> ...


----------



## Tibbson (3 Aug 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> tldr Afghanistan:"Yeah, Mullah Omar died two years ago.  Didn't we tell you?  Our bad."



Then again...did any of us ask them?


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Aug 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Should we be surprised? They did the same for Bin Laden. Pakistan is not an ally, but another Islamic extremist, failed state waiting to happen. They trust their fellow Sunnis in the Gulf states/Saudi Kingdom than they do western nations.
> 
> Military.com



Fortunately Canada's hands are clean when it comes to Pakistan being a belligerent nation, specifically a nuclear-power nation....oh, wait...

Canada as a nuclear proliferator [to Pakistan].

 :-\


----------



## dapaterson (3 Aug 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Fortunately Canada's hands are clean when it comes to Pakistan being a belligerent nation, specifically a nuclear-power nation....oh, wait...
> 
> Canada as a nuclear proliferator [to Pakistan].
> 
> :-\



Hey, at least we were equal-opportunity proliferators in that part of the world.  India also benefited from Canada paying over half the cost of the reactor that produced fissile material for India's nuclear weapons.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Aug 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Hey, at least we were equal-opportunity proliferators in that part of the world.  India also benefited from Canada paying over half the cost of the reactor that produced fissile material for India's nuclear weapons.



That's very true.  CIDA wouldn't have had it any other way...now let's stop talking about how CIDA and EDC invested 10s and 100's of millions of dollars into nuclearizing southern-Asia....it doesn't fit well into the Canadian narrative...


----------



## cupper (3 Aug 2015)

Yes it does.

Can you really call it proliferation when you give it away to everyone? >


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Aug 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> Yes it does.
> 
> Can you really call it proliferation when you give it away to everyone? >



I suppose you're right.  It only became proliferation after India and Pakistan built weapons from what they promised Canada would be peacefully used reactors.   :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Aug 2015)

I'm glad the SOB is dead.


----------



## medicineman (4 Aug 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I'm glad the SOB is dead.



Yes, but what/who is going to replace that one eyed cretin?


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Aug 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Yes, but what/who is going to replace that one eyed cretin?



A two eye'd one...


----------



## medicineman (4 Aug 2015)

Exactly...who, while just as cretinous, maybe even more a vindictive mysoginist.  

MM


----------



## McG (4 Aug 2015)

Mansoor is the new leader .... but it would seem that some in the TB are not very supportive of this decision.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/taliban-official-quits-amid-growing-leadership-struggle-following-news-of-death-of-mullah-omar-1.3178362


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Aug 2015)

I'm wondering if the turd was flushed two years ago, then why so long to replace him with this new turd?


----------



## McG (4 Aug 2015)

I have a feeling the cover-up was intended to protect unity within the TB.  There are already divisions showing now that word is out.

I suspect both the national government and IS will take advantage of the divisions.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Aug 2015)

IS maybe, the national's??  They didn't seem to be able to organize an orgy in a cat house.  They might want to take advantage but I'll bet money they'd frig it up royally.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Aug 2015)

This might be where they can do some good as they know the players better than we do. Of course there could be a double cross, of the double cross, of the double cross happening.


----------

